# Diesel turbo ABA setup



## Okixtreme (Jan 27, 2003)

I have run this setup for the summer and now letting her hybernate for the winter. It is a OBD1 engine harness with a 96 stock x-flow motor. I used the diesel turbo, exhaust manifold, oil lines, and downpipe from the from the old diesel motor. It has a front mount starion intercooler that was modified to fit. I still have stock fuel injectors and chip only thing helping fuel is Cartech FMU. It is running about 6-4 psi depending on revs.

I have taken it to the strip and ran a 15.1 @ 90mph with a 2.1 60ft on 16in rims. I expect to get a mid 14 when I get the chip injectors and 10psi.
I would recomend people into tring this setup if they want a cheap way to get good power. I only spent $1200 to get it going and that is including the motor and all turbo components. It is lots of fun, and a good starter project!
some begining of the summer pics, have since modified the intercooler piping, lowering springs, and added a radiator style oil cooler.
LOOK HERE FOR PICS! The other pics are of my brothers car. I have the A2 jetta 
http://www.michiganvw.org/foru...d=109


----------



## ylwGTI (Jan 18, 2002)

*Re: Diesel turbo ABA setup (Okixtreme)*

what year diesel did you pull it out from???
i wonder which one will bolt up to aba


----------



## Okixtreme (Jan 27, 2003)

*Re: Diesel turbo ABA setup (ylwGTI)*

it is an older TD, like A2 jetta 80s early 90s maybe. the turbo is a kkk k24 turbo with adjustable wastegate, they also could come with a garret t3
either will bolt directly up to aba x-flow no problem.


----------



## Spencedog (Oct 11, 2002)

*Re: Diesel turbo ABA setup (ylwGTI)*

I have a complete TD set up for sale right now for cheap....
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1172216


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

*Re: Diesel turbo ABA setup (Spencedog)*

Here's 4340's 2.0T using TDI setup








Newer model TDI's have a totally different style of turbo & Manifold.










_Modified by I Wuz BottlFedG60 at 3:06 PM 1-6-2004_


----------



## ylwGTI (Jan 18, 2002)

*Re: Diesel turbo ABA setup (I Wuz BottlFedG60)*

i think that would be a nice turbo system for low end, midrange torque


----------



## Okixtreme (Jan 27, 2003)

*Re: Diesel turbo ABA setup (ylwGTI)*

the turbo lag is next to non existant on this setup. I am happy with the results and cant wait to see how she does on 10psi.


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: Diesel turbo ABA setup (Okixtreme)*

mostly because you can only rev a tdi to what, like 5 grand??
cruising rpms are like 2k rpm?
putting diesel turbos on gas motors isnt the smartest idea. yeah, its cheap, and yeah, there is no "lag", but if thats the ONLY thing your after, ....have fun.


----------



## nimbusmk1 (Aug 12, 2003)

My best friend and i just finished putting a K24 turbo from a diesel on a 82 rabbit convertible. It pulls cleanly to 6500rpm. Just do the conversion you will be happy. You have to remember that gas and diesel engines are different and the turbos act different on each engine. I ahve done the conversioon and it works.


----------



## mrkrad (Nov 9, 2000)

*Re: (nimbusmk1)*

*putting diesel turbos on gas motors isnt the smartest idea. yeah, its cheap, and yeah, there is no "lag", but if thats the ONLY thing your after, ....have fun* 
kinda like the k03 !








heh


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: (mrkrad)*

hehe...
im not saying it wont work, but cranking up boost to like 10 psi on that little turbo thats made to flow as good as a Mc Flurry through the Mc Straw is just pointless. 
if 5psi is all you want, and 30 hp increase if cool with you, go for it. 
But if you aspire for much more, just spend 300 bucks on a decent t3, or even 100 on a good junkyard turbo.


----------



## Okixtreme (Jan 27, 2003)

*Re: (speed51133!)*

well guys I know there is a lot of bs going around about deisel turbo's but I have done the conversion and have ridden in a buddys t3 turbo 16v @ 7psi car and there is not much difference. I even raced him twice and beat him by two car lengths. If you ask me a lot of people do turbo's aiming at 200 whp at about 10 psi and I think this turbo is plenty capable of it. the turbo is set at 11psi on a stock TD, it is not pushing the turbo past its limits. I do agree that under high rpm the TD turbo will not flow as much as a t3 or bigger but a lot of guys go for 7 or 10 psi and if you dont have plans on going with more boost(more money) like over 10psi a smaller turbo will do just fine. If you look at the turbo in the picture you will see that it isn't that much smaller than a t3. The turbine wheel is set for lower rpm but I rev it to 6500 and still have contiuous pull.
And when you say you could get a T3 for only 300 dollars think about the cost of all the other stuff you need to get that isn't cheep, exhaust manifold, downpipe, and pos. wastegate. When you can use all those parts off of the TD setup for really cheap. It adds up to a foolish amount of cash for a little high rpm hp. Like I said before it is a good starter setup. I have plans in the future to get a different turbo and pistons and 20 psi but for now I stick by my TD setup.


----------



## Impact_Wrench (Nov 22, 2003)

*Re: (speed51133!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *speed51133!* »_hehe...
if 5psi is all you want, and 30 hp increase if cool with you, go for it. 
But if you aspire for much more, just spend 300 bucks on a decent t3, or even 100 on a good junkyard turbo.

I whole heartedly agree with Okixtreme, I spent $100 in the yard for my diesel turbo w/ wastegate, manifold, oil return and oil pan (as well as a complete spare CIS system for the car) and I'm more than satisfied.
as far as power gains, I don't expect much more than 30-40 PEAK horsepower but theres more to an engine than the peak HP listed in the freakin owners manual.
I'm looking for power gains at 2500 rpm, huge torque curves and mad 0-60 times.
Different sized turbo's for different objectives.


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: (Impact_Wrench)*

like i said, it will work, but a t3 gas turbo setup isnt that much more, for LOTS more power potential.
a tdi making 10psi at 5krpm isnt the same as your gas motor making 10psi at 5krpm.


----------



## Okixtreme (Jan 27, 2003)

*Re: (speed51133!)*

"a t3 gas turbo setup isnt that much more, for LOTS more power potential."
well If you spent as much as I did for the full turbo setup ($0) or as much as Impact_Wrencd did ($100) It wouldn't be that smart to go T3 in comparison.
ATP products prices to go T3 turbo
oil feed $34
T3 turbo $300
oil return $55
Oil pan $77
Exhaust manifold $275
downpipe $175
and wont even put in the price of a wastegate.
TOTAL OF $916
Well for that price it better be 9 times faster!


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: (Okixtreme)*

you crack me up man, i can look on some website at how much diesel turbo setups go for and come up with a number just as big as that. funny how your smart enough to piece together a diesel turbo setup from junkyards for cheap, but for a gas turbo setup you find...atp as the only choice??
i think your just stuck on justifying your diesel setup at any cost


----------



## Okixtreme (Jan 27, 2003)

*Re: (speed51133!)*

just proving my point.


----------



## nimbusmk1 (Aug 12, 2003)

The diesel set-up is the best bang for your buck. My buddy's whole set-up cost him $400cdn including everything.


----------



## fkosen (Oct 5, 2001)

*Re: (speed51133!)*

i have aba td turbo setup on my my gti, it has been amazing..i can tell the difference because my car did 42 foot long burn out. you guys are right it is a problem for if u want to run some track problem , it will have all the boost at the bottem, but there are ways getting arround it ... i have so much more hp and torque. it pushes me to the seat over 100 mph, when i down shift


----------



## 97 Golf SC (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: (fkosen)*

so exactly what year diesels can you get this manifold off of? Does the downpipe match up to our existing cat on the bottom end? What kind of chip would work to make propper fueling?


----------



## fkosen (Oct 5, 2001)

*Re: (1997 Golf GL)*

i have neuspeed supercharger chip onn my gti
td manifold comes off any tdi. mine was off of 87 td
turbo was off of audi 4000 td
fueling is all i got is cartech fmu(for sale)
whole deal is 
garett t31 td turbo(i am running 10.5 psi)
greddy blow off valve
mitsubishi starion intercooler
neuspeed sc chip
autometer air fuel, egt, boost gauge
stainless steel teflon oil and return lines
lightened and balanced flywheel
4 puck clutch
2y tranny
eibach springs bistein struts
kamei grill
i am changing the setup little , i am adding msd igniton and greddy piggyback system to my car with lowering the compression rate to 8.5 to 1 from 10.5 to 1..
planning to run 14-15 psi boost


----------



## Okixtreme (Jan 27, 2003)

*Re: (fkosen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fkosen* »_whole deal is 
garett t31 td turbo(i am running 10.5 psi)


well have you a quarter time yet and does the boost get lower with revs I haven't pushed mine to 10 psi yet but will in the spring. Sounds like a good setup http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
do you have any pics of your setup? I don't know about the garret but my k24 loses efficiency after 11psi. so 14 and 15 would be pushing it but let me know how it goes.


_Modified by Okixtreme at 9:50 AM 1-27-2004_


----------



## fkosen (Oct 5, 2001)

*Re: (Okixtreme)*

i dont have quarter mile numbers. last year my clutch was toasted at 1200 miles
(16v clutch) this year i am doing the whole thing again, my car still runs but it is smoking for like 10 min at first start up...i want to dyno it before and after i do all this mods. clutch start slipping after one good pass ... but before i turbo it when my ac was running my car was a dog... it was so slow.. now i cant even tell if ac is on


----------



## greenburrick16v (Apr 26, 2003)

*Re: (fkosen)*

Is it possible to add a turbo diesel setup to a CIS-E injected car easily??


----------



## Okixtreme (Jan 27, 2003)

*Re: (greenburrick16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *greenburrick16v* »_Is it possible to add a turbo diesel setup to a CIS-E injected car easily??

It has been done but I dont personally know much about it. It would be harder because of the inake manifold placement and fueling is wierd because you need a Volvo fuel distributor or something.


----------



## Scirocco_Clan_Man (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: (Okixtreme)*

another thing I've been told is the CIS system (not sure about cis-e) is only good till about 6, maybe 7 pounds.... then it runs too lean... don't quote me on that though...


----------



## greenburrick16v (Apr 26, 2003)

*Re: (Scirocco_Clan_Man)*

a little bit or severely?


----------



## bluecoast (May 1, 2003)

hey.. I have a td setup (with the t3, not the k24). All the problems you're talking about having with no high-end are solved by putting a different t3 compressor and housing on. My cold side's from a junk dodge shelby 2.2. And YES, it IS a lot cheaper.


----------



## MDTurborocco (Aug 24, 2003)

*Re: (bluecoast)*

Ya T3s are very interchangeable. I just swapped my compressor housing and wheel from my 60 trim onto my saab T3 cause my seals blew out http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif .


----------



## fkosen (Oct 5, 2001)

*Re: (MDTurborocco)*

was it really easy to change cold side?is it bolt on?


----------



## MDTurborocco (Aug 24, 2003)

*Re: (fkosen)*

Ya real easy, you need (atleast in my case) a 13mm wrench-6 bolts to take off housing. Than a 10mm to take the nut holding the wheel on, put a vice grip or something to hold the exhaust wheel while your doing this. Than just throw on the bigger wheel and housing, easy as that.


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: (MDTurborocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MDTurborocco* »_put a vice grip or something to hold the exhaust wheel while your doing this. Than just throw on the bigger wheel and housing, easy as that.

dont you wish!
while stuff like this has been done with success, it has been done with failure as well. the wheels spin really fast, and as you can see on the nuts that hold them, they are often ground. the grinding is done to balance the shaft. swapping wheels like that puts it out of balance. a trick some people do is mark the nut and shaft so you tighten the nut to the exact same place it was before.


----------



## bluecoast (May 1, 2003)

*Re: (speed51133!)*

hey y'all... here is the basic setup and the changes that worked for me:
the setup comes from an 85-87 golf/jetta turbo diesel (note: NOT TDI) 1.6L (according to ETKA). Contrary to what you'd think, the 1.6L turbo and manifold was MUCH larger than the modern tdi turbo and manifold. I think a modern TDI manifold would be WAY too small--you can't tell in the pics above but head-to-head it looks about 1/2 the size.
SOME of these turbo diesel cars had garrett t3s and SOME had kkk k24s (also per ETKA). Both I have seen had t3s. The hot side is not a standard t3--it's made to match the manifold. In my case the center section and cold side was replaced by the shelby 2.2 (water cooled) turbo parts, and mated to the compressor/shaft, wastegate and manifold from the turbo diesel. The core was rebuilt and balanced at a turbo shop--they were also the ones who suggested throwing away the td compressor and that the (.45 or .50 trim can't remember) shelby 2.2 cold side would be good for 2L at 8-10 psi.
Mine has been in for close to three years now (about 50,000 km). This setup is NOT a magic bullet. It took a year getting it to near to stock drivability. But bottom line is now it's a LOT friggin faster, drives in every gear like it used to in the gear below, and the VAG logo is visible on the all the parts. 
Peace.



_Modified by bluecoast at 10:04 AM 2-2-2004_


----------



## VeeDub_Hoodlum (Mar 12, 2004)

*Re: (Okixtreme)*

Would the diesel turbo work on the Digifant system? Would the MAF (Mass Airflow Sensor) Compensate for the Low(5ish)psi that the diesel turbo puts through?


----------



## 1Spike (Dec 29, 2002)

*Re: (speed51133!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *speed51133!* »_like i said, it will work, but a t3 gas turbo setup isnt that much more, for LOTS more power potential.
a tdi making 10psi at 5krpm isnt the same as your gas motor making 10psi at 5krpm.

Your right the TDI needs aprox. 1.5 times as much air as the gas motor.


----------



## Sleepy Mk1 (Nov 16, 2002)

*Re: (1Spike)*

A buddy of mine ran 14.01 at 101mph with a diesel turbo, dodge compressor and SDS. That is the absolute limit of that system IMO. I had one for a year on my rabbit just to see what it was like. Anything over 12psi is a waste of time. (I've did back to back track pulls from about 12psi to about 17psi and they didn't get any faster) I agree that it is a fine way to get into turbos *if you get everything for next to free*. There is no reason to pay for any of that stuff considering for marginally more money you can get properly sized parts. FWIW the oil pan and lines are the same as any other turbo out there so scrounge those if you want, then spend a few hundred bucks on a manifold, turbo and downpipe...
Every dollar spent on a TDI system will be wasted in the long run. If you get stuff free or cheap then it's a great way to learn, otherwise spend your money wisely.


----------



## VwCrazykid (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: (Sleepy Mk1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sleepy Mk1* »_A buddy of mine ran 14.01 at 101mph with a diesel turbo, dodge compressor and SDS. That is the absolute limit of that system IMO. I had one for a year on my rabbit just to see what it was like. Anything over 12psi is a waste of time. (I've did back to back track pulls from about 12psi to about 17psi and they didn't get any faster) I agree that it is a fine way to get into turbos *if you get everything for next to free*. There is no reason to pay for any of that stuff considering for marginally more money you can get properly sized parts. FWIW the oil pan and lines are the same as any other turbo out there so scrounge those if you want, then spend a few hundred bucks on a manifold, turbo and downpipe...
Every dollar spent on a TDI system will be wasted in the long run. If you get stuff free or cheap then it's a great way to learn, otherwise spend your money wisely.

Very true to the fact that it's your opinion on turbo diesel turbos but.What about the guys putting down the same numbers as a person running say a t3 super 60 or t3/t4?here's dyno charts from two dudes here on the tex running turbo diesel setups







and with the extra money saved using the turbo diesel/junkyard turbo parts you could invest in the tuning aspect of the setup because no turbo setup is gonna pump out major numbers not being properly tuned


----------



## Okixtreme (Jan 27, 2003)

*Re: (VwCrazykid)*

wow good numbers what psi was that 191hp at anyway? Im oly running about 10psi and was expecting maybe between 140-160whp. Very nice guys point proven well.














Very cheap and efective. 14.01 is good too for a slow diesel setup right








what did the guy with 191hp have differently than the guy with 156?


_Modified by Okixtreme at 3:23 PM 3-29-2004_


----------



## VwCrazykid (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: (Okixtreme)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Okixtreme* »_wow good numbers what psi was that 191hp at anyway? Im oly running about 10psi and was expecting maybe between 140-160whp. Very nice guys point proven well.














Very cheap and efective. 14.01 is good too for a slow diesel setup right









what did the guy with 191hp have differently than the guy with 156?

_Modified by Okixtreme at 3:23 PM 3-29-2004_
There both running standalone the guy with 191 also had more work put into the engine.I'm not exactly sure but I think it had block work and head work done also and he tuned his sds himself I will find his name on the tex I seem to have lost it


----------



## Sleepy Mk1 (Nov 16, 2002)

*Re: (VwCrazykid)*

Chad is the guy I was talking about. His engine was bone stock, using an audi 5k intercooler and a dodge compressor housing. That setup will not put out any more power than that. It was absolutely maxed out. 
The other one is another guy here in town, decent numbers, but nothing to write home about, definately not comparable to a decent T3 or t04e in either case...


----------



## VwCrazykid (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: (Sleepy Mk1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sleepy Mk1* »_Chad is the guy I was talking about. His engine was bone stock, using an audi 5k intercooler and a dodge compressor housing. That setup will not put out any more power than that. It was absolutely maxed out. 
The other one is another guy here in town, decent numbers, but nothing to write home about, definately not comparable to a decent T3 or t04e in either case...
then there's guy's who have atp setup's and put out the same numbers for 2000 more


----------



## Sleepy Mk1 (Nov 16, 2002)

*Re: (VwCrazykid)*

Chad's setup wasn't cheap. And for maybe 500 more he would've been at 250. Do what you want, I just want people to know whta they're getting into. You can't compare deisel parts to properly sized parts.


----------



## VwCrazykid (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: (Sleepy Mk1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sleepy Mk1* »_Chad's setup wasn't cheap. And for maybe 500 more he would've been at 250. Do what you want, I just want people to know whta they're getting into. You can't compare deisel parts to properly sized parts.
I never said he setup was cheap but.The amount of money you would need to properly tune any turbo setup isn't cheap so regardless of going with a atp setup,any setup,or a turbo diesel setup they all can be worked out to put out good numbers only difference is that with a setup such as atp and the other options on the market you can obtain a variation of turbo's from sizes etc but.*What you have to understand is if these people had the money to obtain those setups they wouldn't be worrying about a turbo diesel setup*not many people have 3,000 burning a whole in there pocket that they can spend on just anything







and the turbo diesel setup will give them a little boost in there hp/tq#'s if I wanted to make a crazy hp/tq monster a 8v wouldn't be my first choice of engine trust me


----------



## Okixtreme (Jan 27, 2003)

*Re: (VwCrazykid)*

this weekend I am replacing my nasty stock TD downpipe and exhaust with a full 2 1/2 in. turbo back custom mandrel bent system. I am going with no mufflers just pipeing. If it is too loud I will put a muffler on later. after I hit the dyno next weekend.


----------



## VwCrazykid (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: (Okixtreme)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Okixtreme* »_this weekend I am replacing my nasty stock TD downpipe and exhaust with a full 2 1/2 in. turbo back custom mandrel bent system. I am going with no mufflers just pipeing. If it is too loud I will put a muffler on later. after I hit the dyno next weekend.








sounds good keep us informed


----------



## dubmonkey (Jun 13, 2000)

*Re: (VwCrazykid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VwCrazykid* »_There both running standalone the guy with 191 also had more work put into the engine.I'm not exactly sure but I think it had block work and head work done also and he tuned his sds himself I will find his name on the tex I seem to have lost it









I think the first one is broke4speed and the second guy is happyvdubber. yes the the first guy had full sds and a 'hybrid' turbo. The second one was just a 2 injector sds eic and a td hotside with a saab 50 trim cold side. The setup for happyvdubber was a bit unusual in that his MAF was between the IC and the BOV (before the TB) and his IC was partly hidden behind the front grill and bumper
Both of these setups had Roch Cyr involved.
but the car tuning backgrounds of the two guys were quite different as were probably the objectives. I'm sure Broke (Chad) had some track plans in mind but Happy was pretty much aiming for a low boost, budget project. (I believe he finished it @$1800 CDN)


----------



## Okixtreme (Jan 27, 2003)

*Re: (dubmonkey)*

sweet, we will see how the stock TD turbo, no different turbine or compresor wheels, works with my setup, And I am only running bigger injectors and a chip, no sds I really hope my numbers are good. because my setup is quite basic compared to those other guys dyno's I am running 10psi though so we will see in two weeks what this cars got to the wheels.


----------



## Okixtreme (Jan 27, 2003)

*Re: (Okixtreme)*

oh and both you guys said they changed the compressor side, why is that I thought the turbine wheel was what was changed for the TD turbo's


----------



## Okixtreme (Jan 27, 2003)

*Re: (Okixtreme)*

well my dyno numbers were a little lower than I thought. I ran good torque with *170wtq* and not so good hp of *135whp*. it was pretty hot that day and I was only hitting 7 - 8.5psi where I normally hit 10-11psi on the highway in 4th so I think the air being hot affected my results but I still had fun.


----------



## VwCrazykid (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: (Okixtreme)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Okixtreme* »_well my dyno numbers were a little lower than I thought. I ran good torque with *170wtq* and not so good hp of *135whp*. it was pretty hot that day and I was only hitting 7 - 8.5psi where I normally hit 10-11psi on the highway in 4th so I think the air being hot affected my results but I still had fun.
those are great numbers big inporvment from the stock 135hp remember aba's are what 115hp stock?so with a pretty decent/small turbo,bigger injectors and a chip you jumped about 20 hp







I'm currently collecting my parts for a turbo diesel swap but I have some mods on my car already and I'm also going sds so my numbers should be somewhere around yours.Keep up the good work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Impact_Wrench (Nov 22, 2003)

*Re: (Okixtreme)*

You have an AR .36 turbine right? when do you hit full boost with that setup?
I've guestimated 2000 rpm but I don't know for sure..


----------



## Okixtreme (Jan 27, 2003)

*Re: (Impact_Wrench)*

im not sure what it is, whatever stock setup is on the k24 TD. I hit full boost around 2200rpm or something like that. 

and when you said 20hp gain is acctually like a 40-50whp gain those mustang dyno's read pretty low, a guy there ran 309whp on a different dyno the at that one hit only 257whp, so it was quite a humbling dyno. still pretty fun though. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SleepyTT (Jul 15, 2003)

*Re: (Okixtreme)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Okixtreme* »_TOTAL OF $916 

Only if the Vr6 would be that cheap


----------



## bluecoast (May 1, 2003)

*Re: (Okixtreme)*

Hey,
I have a TD setup with a T3 off the 1.6 (yours is off the 1.6, right?). I threw the cold side away and put the shelby 2.2 (don't even know the specs--it's just what I had that 'looked bigger'--not the smart approach) compressor on before I ever installed it. I have NO numbers to back this up but that small turbo is designed for peak efficiency compressing into a 1.6L diesel at 8PSI at maybe 4000 rpm... ie not the same as 2.0L 12psi 6000 rpm. Anyway, I suspect you will see more top-end hp with a larger compressor.
Did I meet you at Gingerman when I was racing solar cars?
Cheers.


----------



## Okixtreme (Jan 27, 2003)

*Re: (bluecoast)*

I don't think I met you at gingerman, but I could be wrong.


----------



## DigiFaNt (Aug 28, 2001)

*Re: (Okixtreme)*

so basically to get this project up and running. I need the following:
diesel Turbo manifold A2 or A3
Diesel Turbo
Intercooler
Cartech FMU
Plumbing
Neuspeed or VF-engineering Chip?
do I need a BOV
oil feed line and return lines?
the diesel down pipe? is it 2.5? or does it matter?
tap the oil pan or buy one
anything else?


----------



## VwCrazykid (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: (DigiFaNt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DigiFaNt* »_so basically to get this project up and running. I need the following:
diesel Turbo manifold A2 or A3
Diesel Turbo
Intercooler
Cartech FMU
Plumbing
Neuspeed or VF-engineering Chip?
do I need a BOV
oil feed line and return lines?
the diesel down pipe? is it 2.5? or does it matter?
tap the oil pan or buy one
anything else?

most of the stuff on your list goes by your preference but as for the diesel parts you can only use the mk21,mk2 turbo diesel mani and turbo diesel turbo


----------



## DigiFaNt (Aug 28, 2001)

*Re: (VwCrazykid)*

so what would you suggest as far as other parts needed. Im a newbie to this. I still gotta get my tools and book. and where can I get this older part, I have looked online and all I find a gaskets for the manifold and stuff. anyone have any idea wear to get this stuff?


_Modified by DigiFaNt at 5:50 PM 4-25-2004_


----------



## DigiFaNt (Aug 28, 2001)

*Re: (VwCrazykid)*

all the stuff that I have a question mark next to is stuff I dont know if I need or not. HHEEELLPP MEE AAHHH


----------



## DigiFaNt (Aug 28, 2001)

*Re: (Okixtreme)*

hey I was told that it would be pointless to do this setup because the stuff was to small. the turbo inlet turbo manifold, etc...


----------



## Okixtreme (Jan 27, 2003)

*Re: (DigiFaNt)*

look at the dyno number and tell me if it is worth spending way less, It is your decision


----------



## DigiFaNt (Aug 28, 2001)

*Re: (Okixtreme)*

but dyno sheets dont prove much, I could get a print your of a dyno that says that I have 200whp.


----------



## Okixtreme (Jan 27, 2003)

*Re: (DigiFaNt)*

well like I said if you don't believe us than don't do it, spend the extra money, These dyno's are real.


----------



## Sail2948 (Aug 6, 2001)

*Re: (Okixtreme)*

I have a 1.8 8v running Digifant II whould I have to run standalone or could I run digi 1?


----------



## VwCrazykid (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: (Sail2948)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sail2948* »_I have a 1.8 8v running Digifant II whould I have to run standalone or could I run digi 1?
you could run either one it depends on your preference and how deep your pockets are


----------



## DigiFaNt (Aug 28, 2001)

*Re: (Sail2948)*

if you dont plan on running hi boost then you will be ok. stand alone fix the lil bugs and detonations. so Im told. but I think the digi 1 stuff will be good up to 11psi. or soemthing. I think. and hay I was just given you crap about the diesel stuff man. jokes. dont get mad get glad.







here this one is on me


----------



## mk21.8Tjetta (Jun 3, 2002)

hey guys, I'm bringing this tread back fom the dead cause I am going to do this on my daily driver. I have the Garrett T3 rather then the K24. I was hoping to find the K24 because of the adjustable wastegate, and I talked to a guy that ran a K24 on his car and found it to be efficient up to 15psi. But the T3 is what I can get cheap.... 

So my question is, does anyone know if you can raise or lower the boost on the T3 easily? I only looked at the wastegate setup briefly (should have taken a pic...) but I just wonder if anyone has done this already. Thanks for any help!


----------

